# Tyler Hamilton



## trekman10 (Mar 19, 2006)

What happened?????? down 41 minutes at the TDG. I guess drugs and blood did him real well!!!!!


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

trekman10 said:


> What happened?????? down 41 minutes at the TDG. I guess drugs and blood did him real well!!!!!


Tyler's at home in Boulder. That's his evil twin riding in Georgia.

JR


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

What do you expect? The guy is 37 and has virtually no race miles since late 2004. And I still wouldn't believe him if he told me he was clean.

That said I would have finished down about 20 hours if I had to ride all those stages.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

He didn't really seem to be enjoying the climb of Brasstown Bald.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Does anyone?*



BluesDawg said:


> He didn't really seem to be enjoying the climb of Brasstown Bald.


Does anyone look good going up that climb?


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

hahaha no way anyone looks good! Give it up man!


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

magnolialover said:


> Does anyone look good going up that climb?


Some better than others.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Still...*



BluesDawg said:


> Some better than others.


Still doesn't look like he's having too much fun.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

What's crazy is both of those guys pictured hold or have held the record for ascending Mt Washington, which statistically is a much tougher climb than Brasstown.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

It may be tougher than Brasstown but you don't have to race 75 miles and two big climbs to it's base.


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh my goodnes....

Please tell me that is not Tugboats dog tag around his neck!!!


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

funktekk said:


> Oh my goodnes....
> 
> Please tell me that is not Tugboats dog tag around his neck!!!


It's been there for a while...here's one from last year:









Closeup...


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

I have a very similar photo. Tyler looked like unholy death coming up to the top. The worst I've seen since Ceasar Grajales (sp) tried to repeat. 

Hey Look! There's Me! Ponytail in front of the shirtless stud. Do you have any others? ;-)


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

re; Hamilton wearing Tugboat's tags -- what a 1st class wanker (Hamilton, not Tugboat!)


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

magnolialover said:


> Does anyone look good going up that climb?


Oh, I generally think the bigger you are, the harder you fall. These guys have the capability of being gods in the worst situations. Conversely, when it's going bad it's awful. They never have the benefit of the average persons consistent suckiness.

Anyone with experience as an endurance athlete knows that it can be hard but if you're going good you can handle it. If you're going bad half way in to a marathon, you can finish but it's going to really blow....

Feeling the effort, and puking are two very different things..

Actually I take that back, you can do some controlled puking and still be pretty good.


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

philippec said:


> re; Hamilton wearing Tugboat's tags -- what a 1st class wanker (Hamilton, not Tugboat!)



I can't believe Ball didn't try to slap the lame out of him for that crap!


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

Who is Tugboat?


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

His dearly departed Golden Retriever


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Saw Tyler today at the top of Old Stage Rd

Wearing a CSC kit
Riding a Cervelo Soloist Carbon

Thought it was a bit strange considering he's riding for Rock and Republic


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Did you speak to him? Could've been a wannabe. The Soloist carbon wasn't around when Tyler rode for CSC and he usually rides a Parlee when a sponsor isn't telling him otherwise.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Didn't talk to him. He was just starting the descent as we came up to the top.

If it wasn't him, it was a twin (insert bad joke here). My friend and I are both cycling fans and were certain it was Tyler.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

It was a Fred. I've seen him on the 36 in the RR gear and DeRosa- no helmet.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well didn't Tyler ride the cervelo PC3 during the US TT championships and he was wearing a cervelo TT skin suit


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

nrspeed said:


> It was a Fred. I've seen him on the 36 in the RR gear and DeRosa- no helmet.


A fred, in Boulder? No way.  

I used to see him near Lyons and north Boulder as well. He's tiny. Post Phonac (after testing positive) I'd see him on a Phoac BMC.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

roadie92 said:


> Well didn't Tyler ride the cervelo PC3 during the US TT championships and he was wearing a cervelo TT skin suit


Yes, but he was fighting with Tinkoff, likely didnt have a Colnago Krono in the US for him train on, wanted the fastest TT bike and already owned a P3C for his Silverman ride. Earlier this year, pre-RR, I saw him on the Tinkoff Colnago.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

Bertrand said:


> His dearly departed Golden Retriever


Gawd remember him going on and on about that damn pooch? I don't want to hear another thing about Tyler Hamilton and his animals ever again.


----------

